# 36 Schwinn



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 20, 2020)

Thought someone may be interested


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 20, 2020)

1936 Schwinn La Salle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Real good shape, ser pic



					cincinnati.craigslist.org
				




They're showing the serial # as E43301 which, I think, would make it a 1940.  But if this is original paint the fireball/ramshead wasn't out until 1941 I believe.
Anyway, it's a really good price for an equipped, prewar Schwinn. **

**Assuming it's a 26" frame.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 20, 2020)

KingSized HD said:


> 1936 Schwinn La Salle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
> 
> 
> Real good shape, ser pic
> ...



 The fireball/ramshead paint scheme was used on 1940 models also. Barry


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 20, 2020)

Something about that tank seems off...


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Something about that tank seems off...



 Kinda looks like this piece had an earlier repaint.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 20, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Kinda looks like this piece had an earlier repaint.



That is not original paint.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 20, 2020)

Obviously the paint is not right. I'm talking about the shape of the tank.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 20, 2020)

that is no DX tank....franken bike with some Ok parts....
price is not too outrageous for what is there.


----------



## Kato (Feb 21, 2020)

Boy I'm glad I check here all the time...........was thinking about checking it out but I thought stuff just looked wrong also.


----------



## Kato (Feb 25, 2020)

Bike is sold.............buyer from Mincie, IN


----------

